# It's coming together



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a picture of 1/4 of my TAW quilt I am making for my cousins grad. present. My aunt saw it last night and almost started to cry!








Heidi


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Since your aunt got teery eyed, I think that is a very good sign!
What a wonderful gift for a graduation present!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE the colors !!! you must have patience for all thoes little squares matching up !!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:clap: :clap: I too Love the colors and you really must have patience matching up all those little squares but it is truly Beautiful.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic!
and Wow

You're doing great work there.

Angie


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

The colors are beautiful!!!!!!I wish I could do that.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It actually is not a bunch of little squares. I found a really easy pattern that is just strip piecing so other then time it has been really easy, but it looks really hard 
Heidi


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's just beautiful! REally beautiful and made with love.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Regardless of how easy it is, it is quite beautiful. You are good with colors (half the battle). What is TAW?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

love the colors!!! and I am sure it would look better on my bed!, yep looked at it again.. I know it would look better on my bed!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

TAW= Trip Around the World (pattern name)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

VERY pretty!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is simply beautiful.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I'll try to get a new pic soon. I'm almost half done, but with my new job it's been hard to find time to work onit. Westbrook, I'd actually love to keep it myself, LOL. I've never made a pieced quilt before so I'm sure the first will be a hard one to give away. New pics soon!

Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful! I cant' wait to see it finished. How are you going to quilt it, have you decided yet?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

CJ said:


> It's beautiful! I cant' wait to see it finished. How are you going to quilt it, have you decided yet?


I'm going to have a local Amish lady hand quilt it for me. The pattern will be a diamond to accent the pattern of the quilt (does that make sense?)
Heidi


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

What a beautiful trip! lucky recipient!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow,that's beautiful! Good job! 

~Ashley


----------

